# Ego Power Tools



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

First and foremost I want to get the rotary scissors to go with the EGO power head. I would also like to have the edger attachment. Can anyone confirm that this is indeed the trimmer that will take the rotary scissors? Is the 5amp/hr battery the way to go.

I am going to add the Lawnmower too, since I need something with a bagger to compliment my Toro Flex 21 so I can pickup debris etc. I have my JD tractor, but it does not have a bagger. Does anyone have any experience with this mower? It will be used sparingly and won't actually be cutting much grass, mostly just picking up mulch, leaves etc.

I figured I might as well go for it and add the backpack blower. I don't have to blow much, but when I do I don't want to mess around. Anyone have one of these and can say if it is any good?

Before you tell me I am getting ripped off, these are Canadian prices.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> First and foremost I want to get the rotary scissors to go with the EGO power head. I would also like to have the edger attachment. Can anyone confirm that this is indeed the trimmer that will take the rotary scissors? Is the 5amp/hr battery the way to go.


Yes, that's the combo I bought to do exactly what you're talking about. The 5Ah battery is the way to go.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Damn, they've got that backpack blower available with a 7.5ah battery now for $400


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

i have the mower and edger. The edger is fantastic.

If you are using the mower with the bagger to pick up debris, you will want to buy the "high lift" blade. installation is extremely easy. Both blades get dull quicker than I would've expected. Otherwise, does exactly what I wanted it to with zero maintenance.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

i have the mower and edger. The edger is fantastic.

If you are using the mower with the bagger to pick up debris, you will want to buy the "high lift" blade. installation is extremely easy. Both blades get dull quicker than I would've expected. Otherwise, does exactly what I wanted it to with zero maintenance.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Ware said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > First and foremost I want to get the rotary scissors to go with the EGO power head. I would also like to have the edger attachment. Can anyone confirm that this is indeed the trimmer that will take the rotary scissors? Is the 5amp/hr battery the way to go.
> ...


Thanks Ware! This is what I needed to know before I bought it. Great youtube vid on this BTW.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

quadmasta said:


> Damn, they've got that backpack blower available with a 7.5ah battery now for $400


Yeah... There is a big price here between the 5Ah and 7.5Ah version. Not sure why the extra 2.5Ah is worth $150...


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Getting Fat said:


> i have the mower and edger. The edger is fantastic.
> 
> If you are using the mower with the bagger to pick up debris, you will want to buy the "high lift" blade. installation is extremely easy. Both blades get dull quicker than I would've expected. Otherwise, does exactly what I wanted it to with zero maintenance.


Thanks for the insight.. I can sharpen the blades and won't use it much.. I just find after a rain or wind storm, my garden mulch ends up in my yard and I don't want to damage the reel on the Toro.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

One other quick question. Has anyone used or considered using this badboy attachement for sweeping sand down into the canopy for levelling? I also get a ton of pebbles and stones in my front yard from the snow plow and snow blower in the winter and thought this might work like a power paddle broom like this:


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> One other quick question. Has anyone used or considered using this badboy attachement for sweeping sand down into the canopy for levelling? I also get a ton of pebbles and stones in my front yard from the snow plow and snow blower in the winter and thought this might work like a power paddle broom like this:


Why did you have to make me aware this existed? Now I'm gonna torment myself over whether or not I purchase it until I eventually cave in.

I'm not sure how well it'd do for brushing in sand as it looks pretty aggressive from YouTube videos. But, I could see it work well after dethatching or raking up leaves.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Apr 9, 2019)

It seems that Ego now do their own version of power scissors too:
link


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

With an extra gear. Hmm.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@DuncanMcDonuts Yes I know how it works... Once you see it, you can't unsee it... The video is not of the actual EGO product, so I don't know how good it works...


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hmmm.. seems the EGO rotary scissors are only available in the UK


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GlynRS2 said:


> It seems that Ego now do their own version of power scissors too:
> link


 :shock:


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

https://youtu.be/j4dlJDcnCTc
This one's got the ego version


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Seeing him cut that area next to cars makes perfect sense for the scissors. No need to drive a mower around all the city sidewalks (not that easy in EU) plus no rocks hitting cars.

It been thinking of the extra gear. It will make the scissors rotate in a different direction than the one we use, but I don't see why that will matter much to go the extra expense. It has to be to manage either speed or torque.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Has anyone heard the latest if/when the ego rotary scissors will be available in the US? I just purchased the ego multi-head and PRS from Seago - wondering if I should have waited a little longer for the Ego...


----------

